# Hard work, new hunter....and a buck!



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

My neigbor and friend started his hunting career three years ago, when he went muzzy hunting with me to see what it was like. I took a small 4 point that year, Jamey was pretty excited! Next year came and he got his hunter safety done, and we put him on some birds to break him in. This year he gets a bow and shoots all summer, in hope of scoring on the archery elk. No success during the elk hunt, but he's pumped for the muzzy deer hunt. We only had two days to hunt so we hit some great country but found only elk. The elk were very fun to watch though, we had bulls buglin in three different basins we were in. On thursday following the opener, at about 6pm we are working a ridge line back down, we had seen a few does, and were hoping to see anything with headgear. Jamey was feeling pretty dejected by the lack of deer we had seen the last two days and I think he was about ready to call it quits. I told him we hunt to the last minute and enjoy experience. As we continue down the rigde I spot a what appears to be a small buck feeding in the trees. I put the glasses on him and verify a small spike. I tell Jamey he's buck and to take him. Jamey took him with one shot at about 50 yards. Sorry no pic's the camera was sitting on the bed when we left so I "wouldn't forget it". Jamey was just blown away at the experience, all the way back to camp he couldn't stop saying "I can't believe I shot a deer". I hope this experience will keep the hunting fire burning, I know I was more excited for his success than taking the buck myself. Good Luck to everyone this season.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Great post TLB! Good on ya for giving him a good start on hunting! Gratz to him for baggin his buck!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good deal, Im sure the passion is set in now. Usually is after the first one lol


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great job. Thanks for getting him started.


----------

